# My NEW flash page



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey guys..Thanks to Deathtouch, I was able to update my flash site. Check it out and let me know what you think, also if it's too big, or whatever loading problems you encounter would be helpful..I know you have to have the latest flashplayer to see the menu buttons, so if you can't see those, that's why.

thanks.www.robbybuilder.com


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks really good, I'm jealous!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks good to me, and this is coming from a person who's not really a big fan of flash-oriented web site.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Holly cow that is better than mine. I need to get some boarders or something on mine. I don't have little kids any more that I can get to make cool effects. I have to steal yours. That is so sad. Maybe I need naked ghosts on my site to beat yours. Yea, everyone loves naked ghosts. And I shall call it nakedghost.com. Now where the hello do I find them? OH, and I forgot. That site of yours is awesome. Can your son fly to Chicago for some audio tracks I need done? LOL.

Oh, in case you were wondering Dr. the case that it came in was from Best Buy. It was a free cd I got from best buy during Christmas and that is the case it was in. The step kids took all my cd cases and that is all I had.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Did I hear someone mention the word NAKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Holly cow that is better than mine. I need to get some boarders or something on mine. I don't have little kids any more that I can get to make cool effects. I have to steal yours. That is so sad. Maybe I need naked ghosts on my site to beat yours. Yea, everyone loves naked ghosts. And I shall call it nakedghost.com. Now where the hello do I find them? OH, and I forgot. That site of yours is awesome. Can your son fly to Chicago for some audio tracks I need done? LOL.
> 
> Oh, in case you were wondering Dr. the case that it came in was from Best Buy. It was a free cd I got from best buy during Christmas and that is the case it was in. The step kids took all my cd cases and that is all I had.


Oh, man..your last case!..I was using it for a pancake warmer, but if you need it back...hehe. Thanks for checking it out. And thanks again for the Koolmoves!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

If you don't add it to your 20 dollar prop as a freebe(and then win), then you can have it. LOL.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Heh.. It's a deal!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

strange1 said:


> Did I hear someone mention the word NAKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How many naked ghosts do you know?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice Dr. M

You guys keep upping the ante on website stuff.

hmmm


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That intro is really nice Dr. M, almost like a horror movie is about to start up. I'm going to resist the urge and stick with old boring html. If I would change anything it would be to make the home button go to the opening menu without playing the intro again.

Looks Good!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

What home button? lol...

Unfortunately, if I had one, it would be in HTML on the HTML pages,(makes no sense to put HOME on the HOME page,) and since those aren't flash, I can't have that button point to a specific frame in flash..all of which means, that to get the effect I wanted, The home page will always start with an intro..there IS a "skip intro" button, so I'm afraid I'll just have to burden people with pressing it everytime they "go home". But why not see that fantastic intro a thousand times! hehe...thanks for the input, HJ!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes, you can. You can have the program goto a frame instead of a URL. If you so choose.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> What home button? lol...


Good Point! It is Monday you know LOL

I was referring to using the back button to return from viewing one of you're projects, which will then play the intro again. Since you want us to "see that fantastic intro a thousand times", I'll just go get another cup of coffee and try to wake up!

See ya Dr. M.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Yes, you can. You can have the program goto a frame instead of a URL. If you so choose.


I think, if you read HJ's last post, he was refering to the HTML pages that the flash page has links to..Unless there's a way to somehow embed a flash button on my plain HTML project pages, when you back out or go HOME, the intro will play. I used the gotoframe actions alot in the flash page, it's how you see the project pics when you roll over a link button.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think you could make a flash button do that. I wondering if it would be better to have someone accept a cookie from you and then go off of that. Then once they saw the intro the cookie wouldn't llet them see it again. Maybe?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

DeathTouch said:


> How many naked ghosts do you know?


3


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Looks great. Flash is awesome. I just can't afford the Flash software to even try to learn how to do it. I'm still trying to learn CSS and dhtml...lol.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I know what you mean..It took me and Deathtouch years of practice and dedicated online tutoring (not to mention hundreds of dollars) to get our flash expertise to where it is now.

I don't blame you, I think learning Chinese or quantum physics would be easier.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> I think you could make a flash button do that. I wondering if it would be better to have someone accept a cookie from you and then go off of that. Then once they saw the intro the cookie wouldn't llet them see it again. Maybe?


That's a thought..I could also make an Intro-less version (cut out the first 50 keyframes) and copy it to an HTML page of a different name..Then the back/home buttons could point to THAT and no intro would be seen...I dunno.

I think I'll go like everybody else and make an entirely new and different intro seperate from the homepage..sucks, as I really wanted to be different.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea, that is what I did. It is a lot easier than making the program do it. And don't worry about being different. But if you want to be different, don't take a bath for two weeks, then you will be different. LOL.

Oh, and I did poll today at work for the contest. Everyone at my place at work thinks you are the favored to win. Which really sucks from my point of view, but coming to your house and setting your prop on fire wouldn't give me any points. But if it did, you would hear me say..Fire in the hole.. LOL.. The poll I took at work shows you a favorite at 1:1 odds followed by that krough guy. And the vote wasn't held in florida so it wasn't rigged or fixed. Of course the votes were non-Halloween type people, so I am going to have to throw all the votes out. If I were smart, which I am not, I would just go partners with you and sell your prop at wal-mart for 30 bucks. That is a profit of 10 big ones. LOL. And 1 cent. LOL.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

A lot of websites I see have an Front Page but it gives you a choice of Flash or No-Flash versions. I myself like having that choice. Sometimes I don't want to bother waiting for the flash to load.

DeathTouch - you mentioning setting his prop on fire for points makes me think of the episode of CSI Miami I saw last night. This guy had developed a Cops And Robbers type PC Game. To promote it he recruited some college kids to actually act out the game in real life. Complete with kill points and everything. LOL...not recommended though.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I saw the same thing forbidden crypts. Maybe that is where I got the joke from.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Yea, that is what I did. It is a lot easier than making the program do it. And don't worry about being different. But if you want to be different, don't take a bath for two weeks, then you will be different. LOL.
> 
> Oh, and I did poll today at work for the contest. Everyone at my place at work thinks you are the favored to win. Which really sucks from my point of view, but coming to your house and setting your prop on fire wouldn't give me any points. But if it did, you would hear me say..Fire in the hole.. LOL.. The poll I took at work shows you a favorite at 1:1 odds followed by that krough guy. And the vote wasn't held in florida so it wasn't rigged or fixed. Of course the votes were non-Halloween type people, so I am going to have to throw all the votes out. If I were smart, which I am not, I would just go partners with you and sell your prop at wal-mart for 30 bucks. That is a profit of 10 big ones. LOL. And 1 cent. LOL.


Oh man....I am glad to hear that I'm the favorite among your co-workers, but honestly, I think it's anyones game. Yea, it would be nice to win, but I always say I did it for the fun of it.

I think it would be COOL to sell "sophisticated" looking props cheap! Looks like a business is starting! LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Forbidden Crypts said:


> A lot of websites I see have an Front Page but it gives you a choice of Flash or No-Flash versions. I myself like having that choice. Sometimes I don't want to bother waiting for the flash to load.


I made the flash so people could enjoy something different..It's like a little movie. If I made a choice to goto HTML, it would be like going to a movie, and saying," I don't want to go through the hassle of seeing it, just tell me the ending". If you don't like my site, then don't go to it. It has a skip intro button, if they want to use it, but I'm not going to make a seperate site in HTML. Flash players are available to everyone, and even come bundled with most computers these days. Plus, my site doesn't take that long to load, and is cached after the first time you see it, so you don't have to load it everytime. the choice between flash and no flash was originally intended for people with 28k modems. If you still have one of those, you are rare and today doesn't justify the choice.

Thanks for the input, FC, and I didn't mean to rant, I just think Flash sites are so much more entertaining, and are becoming more prevailant as computers and connections get faster.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Forbidden Crypts said:


> Looks great. Flash is awesome. I just can't afford the Flash software to even try to learn how to do it. I'm still trying to learn CSS and dhtml...lol.


I was just kidding about the Flash training and expense in response to your post (see quote)..hehe...

Get Koolmoves. That's what me and Deathtouch used. It's only 49 bucks and you don't need to learn Flash to use it. It is easy to use, and you could have a Flash site up in one weekend!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Dr. M, I think you should definitely keep the intro/movie, it's great! Being able to navigate the site without continuosly having to skip the intro will be a 'good' thing.

Personally, I think the prop contest is between you and krough. I also did it for the fun, what better way to get a jump start on the 2006 props. The important thing is that you two provided cheap props that have motivated a lot of people (like me) to build our own Wilfords and krough stumps! I am going to have a hard time choosing, and there are still entries coming in. Oh, and I will probably have to build a killer weed, I mean Devil's Rose also, using an old oscillating fan to move it back and forth!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks HJ. I needed to hear that. been having a crappy day. Thanks again.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Pretty cool, Doc. I was going to comment on this sometime back but I'm not really sure what happened that I didn't. Better late than never, eh? 

I'm usually somewhere in the middle with Flash Intros. If it's done right, it can be damn good, like Doc's or it can just be a complete pain in the ass. Well done, DM!


----------

